# Ashtabula Steelhead video !



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Just a short video from a recent trip to the Ashtabula River


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

FishIgo said:


> Just a short video from a recent trip to the Ashtabula River


Working it like you Tom Brady! Nice work


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Bass knuckles said:


> Working it like you Tom Brady! Nice work


Thank you 😊


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

John - just listened to your segment on Ohio Sportsman podcast from October. Good stuff!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

1MoreKast said:


> John - just listened to your segment on Ohio Sportsman podcast from October. Good stuff!


Thank you 😊


----------

